# Moving up



## skipcarolynben7 (Nov 1, 2021)

We began sailing in a Thistle and could handle it very well. Our sail club was only interested in racing and as I don't care for competitive anything - have no need to prove I am better or find I'm not than anyone - and as the Thistle isn't a comfortable day sailer, we sold it and bought an Oday of similar size. Would like to move up to a Catalina 22 and just wonder about the learning curve. Our venue is Charleston harbour and would want a swing keel for towing.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Learning curve from a Thistle to a C22 is very little in my opinion. The Catalina is probably the easier boat to sail. 

Catalina 22's are relatively big boats to trailer. So launching and recovering would be my biggest concern.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

I learned on a 36’ boat and have never been on less than a 33’. I can not see much learning curve going from knowing how to sail to a 22’.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Welcome  

That's a beautiful area to sail. 😊


Mark


----------



## Siamese (May 9, 2007)

Thistle to Catalina 22...easy. Catalina 22 to Thistle would be more difficult. 

The 22 is going to be more forgiving and roomier.


----------



## richcaron (Nov 2, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## CPM (Nov 4, 2021)

I just sold my Catalina 22 a little over a year ago. I think it's a great boat to move up to.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

I think the biggest thing will be figuring out how to raise the mast. If you club doesn't have a crane, this can be done with a mast raising system (google it). Otherwise, there is just whatever systems are new to you; outboard, battery, lights, anchor, tiller pilot, electronics, keel winch, roller furling... Sailing shouldn't be a problem.


----------

